# February Photo Challenge "Contrast" Winner - machangezi



## runnah (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations to @machangezi for "*The telephone booth".




*


----------



## goooner (Apr 13, 2015)

Excellent! Congratulations.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## ittybittypilot (Apr 15, 2017)

OMG amazing!  I don't normally like "busy" photos, but this has so much texture and interest!


----------



## bogeyguy (Apr 15, 2017)

Very!!


----------



## SyuzVR (May 13, 2017)

It's just WOW. Congrats!


----------

